# FS:290 Gallon Tank



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

I just got a brand new custom tank from Concept Aquariums. It just arrived today and the eurobrace was cracked. There are also a few scratches on one of the long lengths.
Tank is 90 x 24 x 31. Front and back panels are starphire. One side has a overflow. I will have a brand new replacement eurobrace that you can take and silicone and suddenly you have a brand new tank. Tank cost me over $3,000. Ill sell it for $1500.( Had to change price)


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

That's a beauty tank. Wish I had the room. Good luck with your sale


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Brand new tank. Someone take it away. $1250


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Price drop to $1000. Really need this gone.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

bump. Have the new brace now. need this gone.


----------



## misdem (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn, I need this tank. Just don't have the ability to transport it atm.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

misdem said:


> Damn, I need this tank. Just don't have the ability to transport it atm.


Uhaul rental and a couple of buddies?
That's how I moved my last tank purchase.


----------



## misdem (Jul 30, 2011)

davej said:


> Uhaul rental and a couple of buddies?
> That's how I moved my last tank purchase.


All my "well endowed" buddies are out of town on business. They all seem to have great timing. :lol:


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

I can help you out when you come and pick up. Thats not a problem.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Now have the new brace and a tube of silicone. Come take it away.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone take it away. Will accept reasonable offers.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Reasonable offers only. Still for sale.


----------



## duoglide (Mar 12, 2012)

I never understand why people like you jump in and say stuff like you just did if you do not intend to buy the the tank.
Bill


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

duoglide said:


> I never understand why people like you jump in and say stuff like you just did if you do not intend to buy the the tank.
> Bill


What??????


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Still for sale


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

price drop to 700. hoping to get rid of it this week.


----------



## vicdunn (Feb 12, 2012)

does it have overflows


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

if it does not have overflows I have some custom built overflows you can add to it...make me an offer.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes. It has a side overflow with 3 holes drilled.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Next person to offer me $500 firm gets the tank. No delays.


----------

